
Ask HN: Do you find the master branch offensive? - kakksakkar
I&#x27;ll be honest, I don&#x27;t understand North American outrageism and victimhood, it&#x27;s just... weird.<p>Anyhow in the wake of renaming Redis terminology a new thing started where people want to rename the master branch because it&#x27;s supposedly triggering to PoC.
======
mtmail
I thought the slave wording (or combination) was the offensive one.

For branches I assume master refers to "an original from which copies can be
made" ([https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/master](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/master))

------
eadmund
No, of course not. What sane and well-adjusted person could? It's patently
inoffensive.

------
itamarhaber
FYIs - Redis _does not_ use the name "master" for its main branch. This was
changed years ago to "unstable".

As a bona fide lunatic, I find this offensive and is that a pink flying
elephant?

